# Leaking water bottle



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

My classic 350ml water bottle leaks for ages after I put the water in. Is there something I should be doing (I dunno, like flicking it??!) or do I need another one? It stops after a bit and seems better if try to 'use' the bottle with my finger if you see what I mean.


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Hmm tried with the bottle that came with the cage and followed a few tips - fill it as full as possible, hold the ball in while you tip it back round and then let it go and that seems to have done the trick so will try that with the classic next time and see


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I've always found those classic bottles a bit rubbish and leaky, no matter what size one it is. I've had whole cage floors soaked because they've leaked overnight. I use the Ferplast Drinky bottles instead, and find them much better. Or the Superpet Critter Canteen ones, which are spring loaded and don't drip at all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

You have to make sure they are full to the top when you put the spout back on.

I fill mine right up and then push the ball in a couple of times until you see a bubble, this means it has sealed and shouldn't leak


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I use the classic and lazy bones bottles and I've never had any issues with them.
The wire around the bottle isn't too tight is it? As this can force water out too.


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

I use these bottles, they are fab and so reasonably priced too 

Great Deals on Small Pet Water Bottles at Zooplus: Small Pet Water Bottle Sippy


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

I will keep that in mind Ckins but for now the cheapy one that came with the cage (and its a huge 600mls) is working well, it's just that I lost the wire for it but three elastic bands is holding it well  and will try the tips with the classic one.

Thanks Bernie, will remember to push the ball in to seal it!!

No blade, I don't think it is too tight but I did make the mistake of not filling it full. Oops!


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

All tips seemed to have works so thanks! Have two working water bottles now


----------



## rattiez (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm using a bowl at the moment. Thanks too for the tips!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

rattiez said:


> I'm using a bowl at the moment. Thanks too for the tips!


Just watch because rats will pee in the water bowl.


----------



## rattiez (Dec 7, 2012)

Good point... I do constantly replenish the water bottle whenever I get a chance, so in the morning and evening on weekdays and several times a day on weekends.


----------



## DwarfHam (Jun 30, 2012)

My dwarf hamsters water bottle also leaked but then I repleaced it with the new one 
Good luck!


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Well a couple of days later and both working well!!


----------

